# Howard Jackson



## jukado1 (Mar 8, 2006)

On Tuesday march 7,  Former #1 ranked tournament  fighter, the 1st light weight and the 1st African American to hold that title, And a world kickboxing champion, And a professional boxer. Howard Jackson passed away from cancer.  Howard was one of the nicest people in karate, and a great teacher, For the last few years Howard worked as a personal assistant to Chuck Norris. 
      Howard:  You will be missed.

jukado1/Bob Rosenbaum


----------



## IcemanSK (Mar 8, 2006)

RIP Mr. Jackson. You were a trailblazer & a class act!:asian:


----------



## Rick Wade (Mar 8, 2006)

.:asian:


----------



## James Kovacich (Mar 8, 2006)

:asian: :asian::asian: :asian:


----------



## stickarts (Mar 8, 2006)

.


----------



## terryl965 (Mar 8, 2006)

:asian:


----------



## bdparsons (Mar 8, 2006)

Mr. Jackson was the very definition of a class act.

RIP

.:asian: 

Respectfully,
Bill Parsons
Triangle Kenpo Institute


----------



## arnisador (Mar 8, 2006)

.


----------



## Dan Anderson (Mar 8, 2006)

I personally knew Howard and he was a friend.  I fought him twice, both times getting my butt handed to me and yet he was gracious enough to always tell me that it was my mentioning him in an article as someone to watch that gave him confidence.  When people ask me how good Howard was I always tell them that Howard was so quick off the line that he was the only one who could get inside of Bill Wallace's chamber.  Yes, he was that fast.

Howard was also a gentleman to the max.  Inside the fighter was a person you could easily love.  I loved him as a brother, a friend, and a fellow warrior.  He referred to me as his brother of a different mother.  I mourn his passing but at the same time feel blessed having known him.

Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------



## Kuk Sa Nim (Mar 8, 2006)

It is with great shock and sadness that we hear about the untimely passing of the Great Howard Jackson. Personally, I have always been a great fan of his, and this is a huge loss to all in the martial arts community. On behalf of Modern Frang Mu Sul® International, I would like to extend our prayers and deep condolences to Mr. Jacksons family and friends. God Bless.

Grand Master Michael De Alba
Modern Frang Mu Sul® International
San Francisco, Ca.

_"*Bob Wall:* Dear World Black Belt Members,

We have lost one of the greatest Martial Artists of all time with the untimely passing of the incomparable Howard Jackson on Tuesday March 7, 2006 at 11:00AM.

Howard was a dear, treasured friend to me and many martial artists worldwide and he will be often remembered and never forgotten.

Howard's family along with his fiance Sharon will announce a memorial for Howard in a few days to be held in Los Angeles in approximately two weeks. God Bless Sharon, his children Howard Jr., Jeromy and Amber and his grandchildren.

Love & Respect,
Bob Wall"_


----------



## shesulsa (Mar 8, 2006)

~Mod. Note:
~Thread moved to the Hall of Rememberances
~G Ketchmark / shesulsa, MT Senior Mod.


----------



## MJS (Mar 8, 2006)

.:asian:


----------



## Cujo (Mar 8, 2006)

.:asian:


----------



## mystic warrior (Mar 8, 2006)

Wow that sucks that he is no longer around I think he was still a young guy. But wasn't he one of Chuck's guys.


----------



## Miles (Mar 8, 2006)

Yes, he was a student of GM Norris.

As a young man learning the martial arts, he was a hero of mine.  A man with terrific skills and by all accounts, full of humility.

My prayers are with him and his family.

Miles


----------



## shesulsa (Mar 8, 2006)

.


----------



## Dan Anderson (Mar 8, 2006)

I personally knew Howard and he was a friend. I fought him twice, both times getting my butt handed to me and yet he was gracious enough to always tell me that it was my mentioning him in an article as someone to watch that gave him confidence. When people ask me how good Howard was I always tell them that Howard was so quick off the line that he was the only one who could get inside of Bill Wallace's chamber. Yes, he was that fast.

Howard was also a gentleman to the max. Inside the fighter was a person you could easily love. I loved him as a brother, a friend, and a fellow warrior. He referred to me as his brother of a different mother. I mourn his passing but at the same time feel blessed having known him.

Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------



## Ronin Moose (Mar 8, 2006)

*.*


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Mar 8, 2006)

:asian:


----------



## kenpo0324 (Mar 8, 2006)

R.I.P :asian:


----------



## Gin-Gin (Mar 9, 2006)

Here is a link for those who would like more information. I never met him, but from what I've read Mr. Jackson was quite a fighter, even making a comeback after being out of competition for two years (had surgery & physical therapy for a severe injury).  He fought to the very end.

Oss,
Gin-Gin :asian:


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka (Mar 9, 2006)

This was a shocker; I expected him to outlive me by a long shot. I had the pleasure of working at a nightclub in Newport Beach that was owned by Mr. Norris and his then-wife. Whenever Mr. Norris came in to visit, Howard was always along as his "bodyguard" (we always got a kick out of that). I got on the mat with him on only two occasions, and remain impressed to this day by his athleticism and sheer physical strength.

He was always kind, and despite some interesting personal challenges, never let the dark side get him down.

Sleep sweelty, Mr. Jackson. and may flights of angels...


----------



## Flatlander (Mar 9, 2006)

Mod Note:

Two threads regarding the passing of Howard Jackson have been merged.

-Dan Bowman-
-MT SuperMod-


----------

